#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-28
<beuno> Burgundavia: you around?
<beuno> anyway, I'm off for a couple of hours, UWN is almost done, but I'm not sure if you where going to add something to it, so I'll just leave the final touches for when I return
<Burgundavia> beuno: ok, I will play with it when I finish dinner
<rjian> hello beuno 
<Burgundavia> beuno: ping
<boredandblogging> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> looks like the UWN needs a bit of work
<Burgundavia> currently working on it
<beuno> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> beuno: just adding a few stories to the UWN
<beuno> great, I'll go through it once you're done then
<Burgundavia> added the dell and pc world stories to the top, figured theya re big enough
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ping me when you are done editing
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: done, just wanted to get something in before I had to elave
<boredandblogging> s/elave/leave
<Burgundavia> no worries
<elkbuntu> is my letter mentioned? :)
<Burgundavia> add it if you want to
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening
<beuno> evening mr Burger
<Madpilot> Messrs. Burger, actually, given that we're both present :)
<beuno> is that really how it's writen?  Messrs? 
<Madpilot> something like that
<Burgundavia> it isn't mrs :)
<beuno> Well, I hve no way of knowing, do I?  :p
<Burgundavia> no, no you don't
<Burgundavia> I think we are looking shiny
<Burgundavia> except if elkbuntu wants to add something about her little firestorm
<beuno> if we would of had LoCo news, it would of been a pretty complete UWN...
<Burgundavia> if loco teams refuse to give us any...
<beuno> I've been dumping the interviews I got back from the other new CC members into the wiki so they don't just lay there in my inbox
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, the best response to the whole "Open Letter" thing was Micah Cowan's - just print that in UWN as a summary
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm going and try to recruit someone to do the "feature of the week" and "team of the week" sections, I think those two need someone's full attention
<Burgundavia> yes, that would be great
<Burgundavia> why not add something to the UWN this week?
<Madpilot> Micah's summary: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2007-May/010306.html
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap, that's one of things I'm waiting for you to finish to add
<Burgundavia> I am done, sorry
<beuno> aaalright, gonno get my hands on it then
<beuno> Madpilot: nice summary  :D
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i have to write about myself?!
<Burgundavia> of course
<Burgundavia> this UWN has an interview with me
<beuno> and a pretty good one I might say...
<elkbuntu> i havent the time right now to do it though
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, there was a v. similar reply on the LA list, sec
<Madpilot> LA?
<Burgundavia> linux aus
<elkbuntu> ^^
<elkbuntu> A recent example: a women posts an open letter asking for a
<elkbuntu> better standard of behaviour, as she feels that some current
<elkbuntu> behaviours are repulsive to women and do not advance the cause
<elkbuntu> of Linux.  And rather than reflecting upon this, people argue
<elkbuntu> the point, neatly illustrating the hostile-to-women behaviour.
<elkbuntu> Hmmm.
<beuno> elkbuntu: what do you want the UWN to reflect?
<Burgundavia> remember, we don't want to step on any landmines
<beuno> I'm wraping it up, so if I can add something quick and as Burgundavia said, non-explosive, I'll be glad to add it
<beuno> maybe something neutral like just point to some of the discussions that went on during the week?
<elkbuntu> beuno, that the letter was written, a link to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2007-May/010269.html , and that it caused lots of discussion
<beuno> ok, I'll try to reflect as diplomatic as I can
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'll ping you before releasing so you can have a final look
<Burgundavia> ok, that works
<beuno> more MOTU news would be absolutely great  :D
<beuno> also for UWN
<beuno> er
<beuno> wrong window maybe
<beuno> Burgundavia: I think I'm done
<beuno> give me the thumbs up and I'll start the releasing machine
<Burgundavia> beuno: go without me, looking for something with A
<beuno> alright...  elkbuntu, want to take a peak before I release?
<beuno> I added the bit about the letter...
<elkbuntu> sec... link?
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue42
<elkbuntu> s/expressing her concern on how women have been treated in the Open Source community in general./expressing her concern about behaviours that discourage women from participating in the Open Source community in general./
<elkbuntu> it's not always direct things
<elkbuntu> usually subtle "i'd hit it" mens room talk has just as much an effect
<beuno> elkbuntu: feel free to edit it to represent your thoughts better, no one better then you
<beuno> after that, I'm releasing
<elkbuntu> sorry, im in the middle of cooking dinner
<elkbuntu> i dont want to get caught up editing and burn stuff :-/
<beuno> oook
<beuno> I'll edit that in then
<beuno> done, releasing
<beuno> it's out!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #42 is out, UWN #43 is in progress to be released Sunday June 3rd
<Burgundavia> beuno: seems I already told you to send it
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<beuno> <Burgundavia> beuno: go without me, looking for something with A
<beuno> I took that as a "send it"   :D
<Burgundavia> right, it did
<Burgundavia> night all
<beuno> night Burgundavia
<jenda> MenZa: ping
<jenda> MenZa: was it you who said they never got one of the trivia-quiz prizes (the book)?
<mrmonday> boredandblogging, you here?
<boredandblogging> mrmonday: whats up
<mrmonday> boredandblogging, join #fullcirclemagazine 
<MenZa> jenda: that is correct
* tonyyarusso is probably missing a prize of some sort too, but doesn't even remember what/when it was
<jenda> tonyyarusso: oh really... ;)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: well, if you remember, I'll take care of it...
<tsmithe> jenda, ping
<tsmithe> in fact, why did i ping here...
<jenda> tsmithe: pong
<jenda> in fact, why did I pong here...
<tsmithe> jenda, lol
<jenda> 
<beuno> nixternal: great idea for a post  :D
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> which post?
<beuno> "get the planet back on track" one
<nixternal> hehe
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-29
<theidiotthatisme> Howdy
<vorian> branching out theidiotthatisme?
<vorian> :)
<theidiotthatisme> Yes
<theidiotthatisme> vorian: Decided to try and check out other channels while writing a letter for the ET wiki
<theidiotthatisme> I have bad comp ADD lol
<vorian> ah
<vorian> so, interested in marketing for ubuntu theidiotthatisme?
<theidiotthatisme> vorian: I'd start in the ohio team on that first (hmmm... lol)
<vorian> :)
<vorian> great place to start!
<theidiotthatisme> Was talking to Dan about the Education and Marketing teams in Ohio
<theidiotthatisme> We really want to try and work together as much as possible, and probably the ET will work closely with NU by assocation :-)
<vorian> I just want to get that moodle going!
* vorian cracks the whip
<theidiotthatisme> lol
<theidiotthatisme> Hey I have no experience with that and no way to edit anything on there :-P
<theidiotthatisme> But it's gonna be a part of Sunday's meeting, along with a *LOT* of other stuff
<vorian> w00t!
<theidiotthatisme> I'm happy to see Seekker again :-)
<vorian> :)
<jenda> Burgwork: Are you the admin of the ubuntu-marketing list?
<jenda> Burgwork: if so... nixternal and I agreed (and poningru might, too) that the spam is not worth the trouble of moderating. Could we switch it to a bounce?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: post meeting, I have a few ideas I would love to chat with you about
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you too
<elkbuntu> sure
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-30
<nixternal> Burgundavia: I am in class right now, I will be on later
<Burgundavia> no worries
<nixternal> ASP.NET of all things
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> evening Burgundavia
<nixternal> looks like everyone made membership
<nixternal> txwikinger congrats!
<txwikinger> Thanks nixternal
<nixternal> my teacher just asked me what my GPLv3 t-shirt means
* nixternal drops the class
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> teachers have usually lots of learning requirements even they don't admit it
<nixternal> omfg
<txwikinger> ?
<nixternal> she just admitted she is a Linux user and instructor
<nixternal> but doesn't know what the gpl is
<txwikinger> and doesn't know gpl?
<txwikinger> ok.. users sometimes don't know
<nixternal> oh wow, she isn't all there...damn I got in the wrong class
<txwikinger> what is that? Uni?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> this is scary
<nixternal> she just said c# is replacing c++
<nixternal> I am scared, somebody hold me ;p
* txwikinger hopes nixternal is not scared if he admits being a lecturer at Uni :D
<txwikinger> sounds like M$ brainwashing
<nixternal> txwikinger: I lecture at a couple Uni's in the Chicago land area about Linux and Free Software, so I gotcha ;)
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm leaving in 20', was there something you wanted from me?
<Burgundavia> beuno: not really
<Burgundavia> just saying hi
<txwikinger> I lectured compiler contruction and theory of CS 
<beuno> oh, that's nice of you   :D
<txwikinger> Now I am asked to develop a course about JDBC, .NET, and Hibernate and so on
<beuno> I haven't slept in about 38 hours, so I'm probably going to get some sleep now
<txwikinger> seems to be a virus here ... not sleeping and so
<beuno> txwikinger: let's hope it doesn't stick for too long
<txwikinger> :)
<beuno> g'night Burgundavia
* beuno pokes jenda and leaves a "it's almost a done deal I'll be there by the 27th" and goes to bed
<jenda> yo
<jenda> beuno: :)
<jenda> beuno: once it really is done, tell me - I'll get you a bus ticket. It'd be better if we don't have to scream to each other over the entire bus, dont'ya think? :)
<jenda> (the tickets have seat numbers)
* beuno pretends not to of read that
<beuno> :D
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> good night.
<beuno> I'll decide in the enxt couple of days, need to secure my transportation from london to prague and I'll give you the thumbs up for the ticket
<beuno> the sooner the better for all of us  :D
<jenda> Whoa... you're going to bed the same time I am? Is Globalization shifting timezones, too? :)
<jenda> beuno: 
<jenda> My ticket isn't reserved for that particular bus yet either, so no hurry, methinks.
<beuno> jenda: it's either globalization or the fact the I haven't slept in 38 hours
<beuno> one of those two
<jenda> hehee
<jenda> ok
<jenda> Good night :)
<beuno> night jenda
<beuno> night all 
* beuno is off
<nixternal> txwikinger: the teacher doesn't know what Ubuntu is (she does now though) or what KDE is (she does now) and she claimed herself as a Linux instructor
<nixternal> my lord the US Education system is failing ;)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu, nixternal: you lot around?
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: afaik, nixternal is on his way back home from school
<Burgundavia> right
<Admiral_Chicago> 21:07 < nixternal> bbiab
<nixternal_> Burgwork: I am home now..what's up?
<nixternal_> Burgundavia: ^^
<Burgundavia> was kicking around an idea last night
<Burgundavia> the basic idea is thus: use the power of our massive loco teams to help influence gov't to support Open Source and get rid of DMCA/software patents
<Burgundavia> basically a "WriteYourRepresentative"
<Burgundavia> what hte marketing team woudl do would be write a basic letter, one for the federal level, one for the state/provinical and one for the local level
<Burgundavia> nixternal_: ^
<nixternal_> hehe, me and manchicken have been doing so already
<Burgundavia> excellent
<nixternal_> he has received 1 response from the person he sent it to, however it is vanilla. so far my responses have been from a bunch of lackies
<Burgundavia> figured something like this was already being done
<nixternal_> I don't know if everyone is doing it
<nixternal_> but I am going to start another round, which I will make public
<vorian> I would be down with that....
<nixternal_> but that is a good idea to have a basic letter format though
<Burgundavia> ok, sounds good
<nixternal_> and try to keep it somewhat personal, as the people who you are sending them to, supposedly represent you and consider you their friend
<nixternal_> at least that is the BS our government tells us
<Burgundavia> heh
<nixternal_> but we all watch the news :)
<Burgundavia> the idea would be that specific loco teams would create specific letters for their members to send
<nixternal_> my county's courthouse uses Ubuntu in all of their public kiosks
<nixternal_> I heard the familiar startup tune waiting for my line of questioning for jury duty
<nixternal_> to bad they don't think we need more drug dealers as well
<Burgundavia> anyway, shall we get this going?
<nixternal_> +1 from me
<Burgundavia> if I create the basic page, can you get teh chicago letters up?
<nixternal_> sure can
<nixternal_> manchicken (Michael D. Stemle Jr.) blogged his recently on the planet
<nixternal_> here is the great thing about me...I didn't save a soft copy :)
<nixternal_> but I plan on resending anyways, because I am not happy with someone who isn't even my representative responding
<vorian> I can get some letters out as well (.../me from ohio)
<nixternal_> i.e., a page or such, and everyone seen the news and just what these pages are all about :)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: creating the page now
<nixternal> rock on with your bad self :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WriteYourRepresentative
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> good deal...now to come up witha  generic letter
<Burgundavia> can you start dumping stuff from your letter on that generic page?
<nixternal> I sure can
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, here now
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WriteYourRepresentative
<Burgundavia> something I dreamt up last night, while being unable to sleep
<elliot3> hello is this a marketing channel??
<elliot3> general marketing?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ...
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, seems a good idea. sorry, got distracted as per usual
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i've been roped into being a miniconf organiser for LCA next year
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: need to sleep now, but lets chat tomorrow about getting it going further
<elkbuntu> yep, no prob
<isolatednz> just enquiring as to whether you do paid internet advertising - or only voluntary...?
<vorian> isolatednz, what do you mean?
<isolatednz> does the ubuntu marketing team pay to advertise on websites or just rely on the voluntary "Buttons" that people put on their websites
<elkbuntu> isolatednz, the marketing team is a volunteer team, we have no budget
<isolatednz> I thought so, thanks
<Mike_F> i have a general question for anyone around
<mrmonday> whats the Q?
<Mike_F> i noticed someone asked about marketing money
<Mike_F> it's early here in the us and i just left the chat client open overnight
<Mike_F> Also is there a way to get the just the leaflets sent to me
* RoAkSoAx helloo
* mrmonday pretends to be an empty room, and echos RoAkSoAxs helloo
* Vorian thinks
<jenda> uh oh
* jenda runs for cover
<beuno> I was wondering why the lights dimed suddenly...
* RoAkSoAx leaving, have to take an exam
<Vorian> where are my shirts?
<Burgwork> I ate them
<Vorian> :)
<Burgwork> needed more fibre and cotton
<Vorian> thats an interesting way to get it :)
<jenda> YES!
<jenda> The ministry of IT has officially recomended the use of ODF, .txt and .pdf!
<jenda> (and html)
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> jenda, you have to check this out
<Vorian> http://socialdiscussion.com/arcade.php??act=Arcade
<tsmithe> jenda, hows it going?
<txwikinger> Hi,, anybody with fridge access here?
<beuno> txwikinger: yeap, what you need?
<nixternal> Burgwork: you see manchickens post on the planet concerning the senator?
<nixternal> good stuff
<nixternal> gotta roll to school..back later
<txwikinger> beuno: I just send you a short article about the LinuxTag in Berlin a FOSS conference
<beuno> txwikinger: you just sent the email to fridge-devel, right?
<txwikinger> the ML yes
<beuno> txwikinger: right, I'm looking it over, I'll write it up, thanks  :D
<txwikinger> Thanks a lot bueno
<txwikinger> beuno! :)
<beuno> txwikinger: np, and congrats on the membership  :D
<txwikinger> Thanks a lot
<txwikinger> beuno: We are also planning to get something together for the UWN
<beuno> txwikinger: I'll appreciate any additions to it, feel free to add it directly, I can edit it after if needed
<txwikinger> ok
<beuno> txwikinger: is the site up?  I'm having trouble accesing it
<beuno> http://webcam.kubuntu-de.org/
<txwikinger> Yes, it is
<txwikinger> currently there is just an image in it, since the conference is closed
<txwikinger> (Night time)
<beuno> the actual link is: http://webcam.kubuntu-de.org/en/
<beuno> isn't it?
<txwikinger> No.. without the /en/
<beuno> right, I got redirected their
<txwikinger> sorry yes it
<beuno> it's in the queue waiting for another editor to approve it
<txwikinger> ok.. great
<beuno> should be published soon  :D
<txwikinger> cool :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-31
<Joe_CoT> hey ppl. I'm planning an install-fest for my LoCo team. is there any template svg or similar for posters for such things?
<beuno> Joe_CoT: hold on, let me find the link
<Joe_CoT> thank you :)
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoRunningInstallfests
<beuno> aaaand
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Joe_CoT> hmm ... okay, decent info for installfest, but it doesn't look like anything suited for advertising install-fests
<Burgundavia> http://lwn.net/Articles/236142/#Comments
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: says subscription required
<Burgundavia> oh, right
<boredandblogging> anything interesting?
<Burgundavia> talks about Ubuntu SoC projects
<boredandblogging> oh cool
<boredandblogging> looks like we have plenty of material for the UWN this week
<boredandblogging> whats up beuno
<beuno> hey boredandblogging
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> how are you?
<beuno> evening Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> not bad
* beuno got off the phone with Carl from System76 a while ago, and is getting his laptop shipped to europe  
<beuno> :D
<boredandblogging> which one are you getting?
<beuno> Darter!
<boredandblogging> nice
<beuno> yeah, very nice of him to make an expception and send it over there
<beuno> I'll pick it up on my way to debconf
<Burgundavia> you bought a darter?
<beuno> and voila!
<Burgundavia> you being sponsored to debconf?
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap!  I'm very happy about it
<Burgundavia> I didn't realize you did stuff with Debian as well
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm not being sponsored, but a few DDs are arranging their beds so I can sleep in one of them
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> I wish I was in the financial space to be able to do that
<beuno> I'm working on packaging (still studying), and working on the Debian Collaboration Team from Ubuntu
<beuno> so I'm in touch with many DDs
<beuno> I hope to be motu and DD by the end of the year
<Burgundavia> ahh
<beuno> the next debconf is in argentina, so...   :D
<beuno> I had to travel to europe anyway for work, and I got offered a bed and food if I went and pushed the DCT team, so I changed the dates
<beuno> so I'm not really paying for it...
<Burgundavia> ahh
<beuno> :p
<Burgundavia> the flight is the expensive part
<Burgundavia> what do you do for work, anyway?
<beuno> I own a web development company, so mainly web dev
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> how old are you?
<beuno> not so much dirty work, mostly managing it at this point
<beuno> 23   :p
<Burgundavia> right
<beuno> I got it started when I was 17
<Burgundavia> heh
<boredandblogging> wait, do all these questions violate the CoC or anything? :-P
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> besides, I judge the CoC now :)
<boredandblogging> lol
<beuno> lol
<Burgundavia>  /evil_laugh
<Burgundavia> I am probably about to radically change life course
<boredandblogging> oh yeah?
<beuno> I actually come more from the tech side, I landed here because you guys where very friendly, but I think I'll probably end up doing most my work on the MOTU side
<Burgundavia> probably going to go for an Urban Planning degree
<beuno> Burgundavia: really?   what is it you do now?
<Burgundavia> marketing and PR for a desktop linux company
<boredandblogging> that actually sounds kind of fun, especially nowadays
<beuno> yeap, I think so
<Burgundavia> it would be, if it were not for the company and its mismanagement
<beuno> ooh...   not good  :(
<boredandblogging> do you guys concentrate on any particular distro?
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<beuno> but their are many companies popping, I'm sure you can find work easily now a day 
<Burgundavia> our own, which is Fedora-based
<Burgundavia> I work for Userful
<beuno> and why urban planning?
<Burgundavia> because geography has always facinated me, I am a natural politician and I want to change the world
<boredandblogging> nice
<beuno> that sounds like a great goal!
<beuno> (nice phrase for a politician too)   :p
<Burgundavia> I have this problem that my skills are extremely broad but shallow
<beuno> I have the exact same problem
<beuno> only it turns out managing a company turns out to benefit a lot from that
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> I have the exact skills a CIO/CTO/CEO needs, just not the opportunity, and I realize that maybe tech isn't exactly what I want to be doing
<boredandblogging> politicians should have a broad set of knowledge, most don't seem to
<boredandblogging> especially in the US
<beuno> Burgundavia: why not the tech industry?   you seem to fit in very well
<beuno> and the CC thing should really help you with exposure to other Linux companies
<Burgundavia> because I enjoy using computers to do things, not for their own sake
<beuno> Burgundavia: having a broad range of knowledge will help you move until you find something you are comfortable with
<beuno> it might be harder to find specific work, but it reallt opens up your options
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> hence why I am doing community college for a year, then transfer to a university
<beuno> nice, well, you're on your way, that's the important part  :D
<Burgundavia> indeed
<beuno> Burgundavia: how old are you?
<Burgundavia> 24
<beuno> ah, right, I though you where older
<beuno> *thought
<boredandblogging> now I feel old
<beuno> lol
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> how old are you, boredandblogging
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> 28
<Burgundavia> geez
<boredandblogging> lol, ouch
<Burgundavia> you know who makes us all look old?
<Burgundavia> robert carr
* beuno doesn't know who robert carr is
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/~robertcarr
<Burgundavia> he is 15
<boredandblogging> yeah, funny seeing all these youngins at the CC meetings up for approval
<beuno> oooh
<Burgundavia> yep, yesterday
<beuno> isn't tsmith like 13 too?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<beuno> he's still in high school, so...
<Burgundavia> geez
<beuno> aaaaaaaanyway, I'm psyched about my system76 laptop!
<tonyyarusso> Yay!
<tonyyarusso> Which one?
<Burgundavia> how much did you pay for this darter?
* tonyyarusso is still drooling over and trying not to think about the price tag of his bike, which he just got now
<beuno> Burgundavia: actually, I'm not sure, because he proposed sending me one that had been sent for review, and giving me a discount   :p
<Burgundavia> ah geez
<Burgundavia> I guess I got a free laptop from Canonical, so I cannot object
<beuno> really???
<beuno> nice!
<Burgundavia> along with a bunch of us, in August of 2005
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<beuno> oh, so it was before the whole CC thing
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> cool, nice toshiba!
<boredandblogging> lucky
<Burgundavia> battery life is about 45 minutes
<Burgundavia> in any OS
<beuno> I'm sure Burgundavia did a lot of work in return
<beuno> my toshiba's battery lasts a bit over an hour too
<Burgundavia> I had to test it for 3 releases
<boredandblogging> thats plenty of fun for a free laptop
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening
<beuno> evening Madpilot
<boredandblogging> did anything happen with the funky feisty competition?
<beuno> I was going to ask about that...
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<Burgundavia> that was Jono's bad boy
<beuno> I haven't seen anything about it...
<boredandblogging> i'll send him an email and see if has any updates
<beuno> Burgundavia: did you get a chance to review my spec for documenting meetings?
<beuno> I know Jono doesn't seem to have much time, but I would really like that to be in place by the next UDS
<Burgundavia> I really haven't had a chance yet
<beuno> Carl reminded me today when he told me about how great it was...   :()
<beuno> :(
<beuno> btw, he said you where a great guy   :D
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> apparently I make impressions wherever I go
<beuno> it looks like it!   ;)
* RoAkSoAx tired
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jenda> YES!!!
<jenda> I was just contacted by a VERY large Czech PC distributor and asked if they could distribute their sets with Ubuntu :)
<Admiral_Chicago> jenda: sets?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh PCs...
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome!
<jenda> Very :)
* jenda gets back to last-minute studying
<Ebuntor> Hi, has anyone seen this Ubuntu/Dell ad yet? Sure would be a great tool to spread Ubuntu. :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DGCCz4GsHU
<beuno> jenda: what do I have to do to get that ticket then?   :D
<jenda> beuno: tell me :)
<jenda> Should I consider myself "told"? :)
<beuno> jenda: yeap, tell me if you need me to send you money or whatever
<jenda> beuno: how much did I say it would be? I think I can manage holding a debt till you come :)
<beuno> jenda: I don't remember, a lot of different prices where thrown around, as far as I can remember, between 25-35
<jenda> OK :)
<jenda> beuno: I'll get it next week, and let you know.
<jenda> beuno: I'll try getting you a seat next to me.
<beuno> jenda: thanks very much, remember it's a one way ticket
<beuno> I'll go to barcelona from there
<jenda> hmm, ok
<jenda> You sure Dresden is on the way?
<beuno> nope, not sure at all  :p
<beuno> I should probably check...
<jenda> beuno: haha :)
<jenda> Prague - Barcelona: 1356 km
<jenda> Dresden - Barcelona: 1393 km
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> maybe it should be a return ticket too...
<jenda> Well, why? :) Dresden is north of here, in Germany. Barcelona is South-West-West, in Catalonia.
* beuno is a bit disorganized
<jenda> OK, you have a week to decide ;)
<beuno> great, I'll be landing in madrid next thursday, not that it changes anything...
<jenda> ok, cool.
<jenda> you should get a return ticket to Prague, then - it'll save you money, methinks
<jenda> unless there's a stop on the way.
<beuno> nah, I'll go back to prague with you, now I have to find out how to get to barcelona from prague  :p
<jenda> Well
<jenda> if you had a return ticket Madrid-Prague-Madrid
<jenda> you might save a few 
<jenda> wow
<jenda> nevermind :)
<beuno> what what what?
<jenda> Madrid-Barcelona is over 8000 km
<beuno> whaaaaaa?
<jenda> no
<jenda> :D
<jenda> haha
* jenda is stupid
<jenda> wrong Madrid :D
<jenda> You'd have to really enjoy roundabouts to make it 8000 :D
<beuno> aaah, phew
<jenda> that's like Madrid-Argentina ;)
<jenda> still, it's 505 km
<beuno> yes, but I'm probably going to stay in barcelona, then head down south to Murcia
<beuno> then madrid  :p
<jenda> funny, didn't realise the distance _to_ Spain from here is so small compared to the size of Spain itself :)
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> I thought that perhaps Madrid-Prague-Dresden-Prague-Madrid-Barcelona-Madrid would be cheaper than M-P-D-P-B-M
<beuno> well
<jenda> because of the return tickets.
<beuno> I'm going to debconf
<jenda> which is where?
<beuno> so it's actually Madrid > Edinburgh > London > Prague > Dresden > Prague > Barcelona > Murcia > Madrid
<beuno> :D
<jenda> whee ;)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> no return tickets for you
<beuno> lol
<jenda> except for Dresden.
<jenda> Do you mind going around midnight?
<jenda> The bus ride is about 2 hourse
<jenda> *hours
<jenda> (not 2 horse - we don't do that any more ;))
<beuno> hahahaa
* beuno is reminded of Borat - The Movie
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Actually, there used to be a horse-drawn train from Prague to Vienna for a long time.
<jenda> Not in my lifetime, though.
<jenda> (or my parents', for that matter)
<beuno> "horse-drawn train" sounds pretty awful
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> well, I guess they were small carriages - few people could afford it.
<jenda> I know that many Czech representatives in the Parliament (which resided there) had to _walk_ their way to work.
<jenda> 251 kilometers :D
<jenda> That looks like a week's walk.
<beuno> those things just remind me how lazy we've all gotten
<jenda> hehe, yep.
<jenda> Maybe that's why the empire was shattered - they didn't want to walk that far to sit in a Parliament they couldn't influence anyway ;)
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> jenda: on a seperate subject, I'd like to add a link to a forum thread this week for the UWN, for users to add input on what they like/dislike about it, and propose new sections
<beuno> thoughts?  best place to open it?
<jenda> beuno: good idea
<jenda> best place... you'll find one ;)
<beuno> right
* beuno opens a thread in the Hardware subforum   :p
<Lipe_> hello guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-01
<Vorian> meatballhat_, you sneaky sneaky
<Vorian> :P
* ^4nDr3s lag
<jenda> Poster/Sticker Budget published: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get/PriceListJenda
<Mike_F> jenda, i laminated a few of the A3 posters in heavy soft plastic for the show that i am doing today they look cool
<jenda> wow, neat :)
<Mike_F> work well for a mouse pad
<Mike_F> jenda, 1 more thing, How do I get about 800 leaflets. The heavy red color would cost me a fortune to print them myself.
<Mike_F> good luck with exams
<jenda> Mike_F: I think I can give you an offer on that, if you like.
<jenda> Mike_F: it's very likely it'll be cheaper than in the US, including shipping - and my printer guy will love you ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> (The least I can do is ask)
<jenda> What format?
<Mike_F> The leaflets are the three way folding  A2 sheet that came with the CD's for the conference
<Mike_F> Something like that can only be printed cheap by the 100,000's
<jenda> Would you find me a picture of something in that format?
<Mike_F> 4 color offset, the old fashion way
<jenda> A 3-way folding A2 sheet sounds strange to me :)
<Mike_F> Hotels use them for their property at least in the US
<jenda> If you could find a picture... ;)
<Mike_F> I can send one to you if you haven;t seen them whats the postage for a letter from the USSA
<Mike_F> correction:USA
<Mike_F> i you want email your address and i will send you one, I need stamps anyway
<jenda> I don't think that's needed - chances are I have seen them before, just that I don't know exactly what you mean.
<jenda> Do you mean, like an A2 sheet of paper, folded into thirds in a \/\ pattern?
<Mike_F> yeah
<jenda> That's... huge, though
<jenda> Not a typical flier
<jenda> IT's twice the size of the posters I sent you.
<Mike_F> those ISo sizes suck, I meant letter size
<Mike_F> thats A4
<jenda> ah
<jenda> ok
<jenda> :)
<jenda> mhm
<jenda> well, taht makes much more sense.
<jenda> that shouldn't be a problem
<jenda> how heavy do you want teh paper?
<Mike_F> you know the "offical" leaflet Cannicol must have printed a million
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I have a pack right here - no use for them :/
<jenda> (They are english)
<Mike_F> those are what i need, not a huge printing bill
<meatballhat> jenda: loooookie -->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/DesignSpec
<Mike_F> Execllent
<Mike_F> if can get 800 i can get them into a chamber commerce mailing for $100 which i will be happy to pay
* meatballhat runs
<jenda> meatballhat!
<jenda> damn :)
<jenda> looks great.
<jenda> Mike_F: cool
<Mike_F> jenda, i got to go good luck on the exams I can use as many as you have for now
<jenda> Mike_F: erm - as many what?
<jenda> ah, the fliers
<jenda> I can ask the LoCo if they don't mind sending them, I guess.
<jenda> hehe
* jenda has a new email addy :)
<jenda> pr at ubuntu dot cz
<jenda> Burgwork: Do you remember the name or URL of that project... where folks made this huge conference-pack in a suitcase that teams passed on from one to another?
<jenda> (or anyone?)
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, gnome?
<elkbuntu> er, jenda gnome?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> It was a gnome project, but what was its name.
<jenda> I can't find it anywhere :/
<jenda> I'll try asking the gnome folks
<elkbuntu> look through his blog?
<jenda> Who's?
<elkbuntu> Burgwork's
<jenda> He blogged it? OK.
<jenda> Didn't know that.
<jenda> gah, I find it entirely unsearchable.
<jenda> I'll just have to wait for him :)
<jenda> found it!
<jenda> Gnome Events Box
<RoAkSoAx> clear
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-02
* RoAkSoAx lag
<boredandblogging> beuno: ping
<beuno> boredandblogging: ping
<beuno> and a nice hello  :D
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> hey Burgundavia!
<beuno> hwo are you?
<beuno> I've heard rumours that not-so-well
<Burgundavia> I had my wisdom teeth out, all 4
<Burgundavia> so I am in a bit of pain
<beuno> ooooh... never fun
<beuno> I had 2 of em pulled out, waited a full year before going after the other two
<Burgundavia> they had been out for 5 years, so it was not a complicated surgery
<Burgundavia> beuno: have you heard of the idea of creating a -news team?
<beuno> ah, mine had grown horizontaly, not easy to pull out
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap, I answered several times to the thread
<beuno> I like the idea  :D
<beuno> I think it's a perfect fit
<beuno> will let -marketing concentrate on -marketing, and -news o -news
<Burgundavia> right, didn't remember if you had
<Burgundavia> is good
<Burgundavia> bring the fridge and the UWN under one roof is a good idea too
<beuno> yes, absolutely, will help put the focus on hunting for news
<beuno> my only concern is for it to be either a subteam of -marketing, or have a very close relationaship with -marketing
<beuno> a lot of what this team does will benefit from what -news team does/knows
* Vorian whispers his thoughts that a news team would be neeto :)
<Burgundavia> my only concern was having too many teams as well
<Burgundavia> but if you build it, they will come
<beuno> yay!   whispered support!
<beuno> yeah, I think my actual work is mostly done on -news side, besides building the release pages for each alpha/beta
<beuno> -marketing's goals should probably be made a bit clearer for users to understad where they would fit in best
<Burgundavia> the release pages are still marketing, I think
<beuno> yeah, and they should be
<beuno> that's a good example on how the -news team would fit in with -marketing
<beuno> they build up so much knowledge on the development process, that it would be a shame to waste it just because it's a different team
<Burgundavia> -news is UWN, Fridge and the news stuff ont eh website
<Burgundavia> marketing becomes diy, release pages and any other projects
<beuno> yeap, sounds right
<beuno> how would this be pushed forward then?
<Burgundavia> well, we would need to create a ubuntu-news-team list
<Burgundavia> and then create a wiki page and then announce it
<beuno> and a launchpad team
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> ok...  you or me?   :D
<Burgundavia> either
<Burgundavia> or mdke
<beuno> I've heard horror stories on getting mailing lists setup
<Burgundavia> mostly it is because the canonical people are crazy busy
<Burgundavia> I know jono is taking over some of that?
<beuno> yeap yeap, I got the -ar one setup pretty quickly, but that was close to a year ago
<beuno> ok, well, I'll start the wiki, request the ML, launchpad group, and the email the list with all the links so we can start building it
<beuno> sound good?
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> make myself and mkde admins of the -news LP group
<Burgundavia> and btw, I now have the -marketing list password
<Burgundavia> just need to dig out my key to get it
<beuno> will do
<beuno> aah, great, that makes sense  :D
<beuno> who had it before?
<Burgundavia> nobody int eh comunity
<Burgundavia> but I really need to get rid of -devel-discuss and -users
<beuno> I got rid of those a while ago... too much to read through
<beuno> oh, btw, I did some more work on the "reporting at conferences spec", and got the scribes team behind it   :D
<beuno> they added quite a bit themselfs...
<Burgundavia> excellent
<Burgundavia> they would be the perfect team to do such a thing
<beuno> yeah, we talked about how to coordinate on-site and off-site work
<beuno> when do you think we can start pushing such a spec?
<Burgundavia> well, I would chat with jono
<Burgundavia> he is the person that controls sending people to conferences, so getting his feedback woudl be a good thing
<beuno> "I" as in "you" or as in "me"?
<Burgundavia> either of us
<beuno> oki doke, I'll keep an eye out for him then
<Burgundavia> I would just email him
<beuno> right, thanks, I will
<beuno> -news launchpad team is setup with you and mdke as admins, wiki page is started, and I'm firing the ML request now
<Burgundavia> excellent
<Burgundavia> then we need to announce it
<beuno> shouldn't we wait for the ML to be setup?
<Burgundavia> yep, we should
<Burgundavia> wonder if we shouldn't just rename fridge-devel
<beuno> yeah, it would make no sense to have both
<beuno> can we do that without an admin?
<Burgundavia> if you are a fridge-devel admin, I believe so
<Burgundavia> but that would require more conversaion
<Burgundavia> I would bring that idea up on the fridge-devel mailknig list
<boredandblogging> beuno: looking at the old CC member approval bios the wiki, we seem to link to their launchpad accounts, might be more interesting for readers if we link to their wiki pages
<beuno> boredandblogging: absolutely, it would give people a much better idea
<boredandblogging> ok, also, whats the url for the -news launchpad team?
<beuno> boredandblogging: add #ubuntu-news to your auto-join  :D
<boredandblogging> ahh, cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-03
<Burgundavia> yarddog: welcome back :)
<yarddog> thank you
<Burgundavia> sorry about your rough treatment
<yarddog> i got over it :)
<yarddog> brb, need to logout for a sec, trying to fix these fonts...
<Flannel> sebas_: Also, your LoCo team is another resource for spreading Ubuntu, if that's what you're doing.  You might touch base with them, they can help you out
<sebas_> Flannel what is LoCo?
<Flannel> LoCo team.  short for Local Community... er,  I think.  Theyre localized teams (per country/region/whatever) that promote Ubuntu (and do other useful things too)
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sebas_> Let's see..
<sebas_> #ubuntu-ar
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutstyGibbon/Tribe1 dig in
<juliux> hi vorian 
<vorian> hey juliux :)
<juliux> vorian, what do you want to know about the shirts?
<vorian> when should I be expecting them :)
<vorian> thats all really
<juliux> i have them here;)
<juliux> i will send them out this week
<juliux> so you should have them in the next 14 days
<vorian> sweet!
<jenda> whee :)
<jenda> juliux: I told you the day I'm coming, didn't I?
<juliux> jenda, could be
<jenda> I'll arrive in Dresden on 29.6., 3 AM
<jenda> With beuno :)
<jenda> (if all goes well)
<juliux> cool
<jenda> We will wander around the city aimlessly till whichever time you want to meet us :)
<juliux> brb dinner
<jenda> juliux: if you give us an obscure enough meeting point, we'll at least have something to do all day - look for it :D
<jenda> kk
<poningru> what are we doing?
<jenda> poningru: we're meeting up in Dresden :)
<poningru> :(
<vorian> are you looking for files?
* poningru checks google maps
<poningru> hmm says here I should swim for a few thousand miles
<poningru> sigh ok
<poningru> jenda: see ya there in couple of months
<jenda> poningru: the true reason is that I have some books waiting for me at juliux'
<jenda> poningru: you'll miss it ;)
<poningru> damn
<jenda> (and, of course, shirts, stickers - and meeting each other :))
<vorian> ah
<vorian> Jend-Ex
<jenda> yep
<vorian> :)
<jenda> Personal delivery.
<poningru> lol
<jenda> Straight to your off... home.
<jenda> ...town.
<poningru> ...
<Mike_F> jenda, what is juliux i can't find any pages in english about it
<jenda> hmm?
<jenda> Mike_F: juliux is julius bloch :)
<Mike_F> okay
<Mike_F> i see the name in the user list
<jenda> he's an Ubuntu Germany guy, and a marketing team person - he's in the channel right now.
<jenda> He makes marvelous Ubuntu shirts :)
* jenda points his finger at juliux
<Mike_F> something cooler then the basic logo on white
<jenda> (even though momma said he shouldn't point fingers)
<jenda> Mike_F: very - the basic logo embroidered on hi-quality navy blue shirts (polo, t- and buttonup)
<jenda> Mike_F: the buttonups come in white too
<jenda> unfortunately, they were preorder-only :/
<Mike_F> It's hard for me to find my size too
<Mike_F> another thing do you want to get rid of the "leaflets" since they are in English
<jenda> yes, I had a look at them, and I think I do - but I have to check with the LoCo team.
<Mike_F> now many
<jenda> I also sent one to my printer, with a note asking how much 800 would cost to print.
<jenda> It sohuld be 199
<jenda> (conference pack)
<Mike_F> dollars ?
<jenda> erm
<jenda> 199 flyers
<jenda> I don't think it'll be $200 for the prints.
<Mike_F> I  thought the 199 was the printing cost, how much to send me the 199 flyers
<Mike_F> i mean the "leaflets" in UK English
<Mike_F> they are called some french word in the USA
<juliux> jenda, did you need english flyers?
<juliux> jenda, we have a very cheap flyer printer here in dresden
<jenda> juliux: no, not me
<Mike_F> that i can't spell
<jenda> juliux: Mike_F
<jenda> Mike_F: oh, I won't charge you for the flyers
<jenda> Mike_F: I'll have to ask the loco folks first, though.
<Mike_F> jenda: excellent, just send them if you can when you get a chance. 
<jenda> Will do :)
<jenda> Mike_F: please send me your addy :)
<jenda> Mike_F: I don't archive them.
<Mike_F> DoLinuxNow.com at the bottom of page
<jenda> Mike_F: I have one agreeing co-LoCo-member... I guess that's good enough :D
<jenda> The rest will never know... ;)
<Mike_F> i will let you know if i can't find a cheap printer here
<jenda> Mike_F: you are lucky... because I have to study right now :)
<jenda> That means...
<jenda> I really do not want to and jump at any opportunity to do anything else - anything at all.
<juliux> jenda, i met pitti in berlin;)
<jenda> Mike_F: So your flyers are packed and will get sent tomorrow.
<jenda> juliux: :)
<jenda> juliux: how is he?
<juliux> jenda, good
<juliux> jenda, we talked a very short time, because i wasnt at the bbq in the evening
<jenda> can't wait to meet you both :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> ah, ok.
<jenda> Are we gonna do a BBQ at your place?
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, we can
<jenda> would be awesome :)
<Mike_F> jenda: thank you, i also sent an email with my address
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> i got it from the site.
<Mike_F> good
<jenda> http://www.madman2k.net/article/69
* jenda drools
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-26
<berent> i see 3 letters of 'u'  and one letter of 'n' which look like porn chat symbols on the ubuntu sticker. even the sticker is shaped like a 'u' when seen horizontally. who has designed this way of writing our ubuntu
<berent> i did not want to make it serious but when i recieved some cd's today of hardy( one more "hard" name!!) i was like. why is it so obvious everywhere? and the sticker is quite big. i would love something which is compact and beautiful like asus, amd or even marketman windows!!
<berent> anyone alive here?
<pep> yes
<pep> you know f you have a serious criticism, proposal, or idea in general for marketing... you better write to the mailing list. the channel is mostly used for intra-marketing team coordination
<pep> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<berent> pep: why cant be irc a place of effective communication instead of mailing list.
<pep> because people are at work or doing other things than hanging around on the internet waiting for someone to enter the channel most of the time.
<pep> so it is a place like that but when there are meetings, announced in advance.
<pep> else you must see the more active channels like #ubuntu
<pep> if you absolutely want a debate, you can write to different mailing lists and invite people to join you here at a given date/time.
<pep> in the meantime, I still have a 5cm pile of paper to work myself through :)
<berent> pep: great. but still can you take this to higher ups since this is a very important thing. hope u understand.
<pep> berent: ubuntu is a community-driven project, if you write your exact way of thinking and thoughts to the marketing mailing list, trust me, the "higher ups" will see it too... if it comes to a real debate and several people think like you, then it will have its effect.
<berent> pep: that's what can u just copy and paste this somewhere there. i am a bit lazy with signing up since i mostly chat on irc.
<pep> you can try writing to the list without signing up and specifing to send you a copy, but it's kind of a risk... else you just write a single mail, saying that you are not on the list so any responses must go back to your personal email, and calling for a debate about this... you know... some ubunteros I know absolutely don't agree with me but one of my great principles is "Love it, change it, or leave it." Personally I love ubuntu as it is, I
<pep> actually *like* it... so if you don't, find people who think the same as you, and get your voice heard!
<pep> right, I'm off, I've got to go now... If really you don't want to write to the list, I can write it, but it will have absolutely no effect if I'm correct, because I'l jsut be copy/pasting someone else's thoughts, without even being of the same opinion...
<pep> I'll just*
<pep> I'm off... see you later tonight if you want to talk
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-27
<boredandblogging> katkin: ping
<katkin> boredandblogging: hi there, I'm close to walking out of the door, anything urgent? :)
<boredandblogging> katkin: nah, we can talk tomorrow
<katkin> boredandblogging: ok thanks, have a good evening/day 
<johnc4510> good day all
<m-c> hiya johnc4510
<johnc4510> m-c: Greetings :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-28
<cody-somerville> Sorry to disturb the peace but it appears we may have a winner.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-29
<boredandblogging> is anyone interesting in taking over the -marketing list from me?
<boredandblogging> s/interesting/interested
<juliux> s
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-01
<afidegnum> hello good morning all
<afidegnum> pls I need assistance in website promotion
<afidegnum> as well as SEO
<[1]afidegnum> hllo
<m-c> Boy, that was some lengthy discussion on the mailing list on the future of the marketing team.
<m-c> For all the activity, is there any new promotional posters?  I am ready to distribute more and am looking for 8.04 specific ones.
<m-c> DIY Wiki shows nothing, so I thought I would ask here, and see if someone had some squirreled away.
<m-c> Found one.
<m-c> Nice job on the 8.04 release flyer.. this will work.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-25
<KhaaL> heya, anyone from the marketing team alive?
<pep> kinda :)
<KhaaL> great! can I exchange a few words / thoughts with you?
<pep> honestly, I suggest you wirte an e-mail to the mailing list
<pep> that way you will be read by far more users
<pep> and your chances of a constructive discussion will be higher :)
<pep> not that I don't want to chat with you ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-26
<Takyoji> Recently I got a reasonable idea
<Takyoji> I was thinking of it for the LoCo of my state, but figured the idea could be spread to others as well, and perhaps that you all might have some comments or suggestions.
<Takyoji> Generally speaking, LoCo teams could have a directory of local vendors/retailers that support Linux or sell desktops/laptops with Linux pre-installed.
<Takyoji> (continuing)
<Takyoji> It wouldn't be where LoCo teams would just try to find all companies online in their area that provide support, it would be more in the factor of going out and finding some retailers and so forth that would be interested in being listed (if they already are), or to help them do so (and if that's the case, they can simply defer people to us for supporting their clients)
<Takyoji> Over all, it'll help stores interested in Linux with SEO as well a little (if they have an online store or something).
<Takyoji> So it would be mutual, it would help bring Linux out to the storefronts more, and we could also point people to where they can buy a desktop/laptop locally
<Takyoji> It would helps us, retailers, and Ubuntu all together as I perceive it.
<Takyoji> The benefits for the retailer:
<Takyoji> - They'd get a link to their website (minor SEO)
<Takyoji> - They'd get referrals
<Takyoji> - They'd be able to provide products to a wider range of customers (Linux users, and potential Linux users)
<Takyoji> - Support for their Linux-based products could be provided for free by an Ubuntu LoCo group.
<Takyoji> Benefits for the LoCo group:
<Takyoji> - It helps bring Ubuntu out into the public more
<Takyoji> - It refers people who need support to those that are experienced with it
<Takyoji> (which would be members of the LoCo group)
<Takyoji> (for those providing support)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-27
<Takyoji> And the reasons I'm asking you folks are: what would be the method of trying to interest the retailer? What type of retail stores should be the primary target? What facts should be given out about Ubuntu/Linux, or why should they consider the plan?
<Takyoji> I'm just throwing out this idea to see if it goes anywhere. Feel free to provide suggestions, or just simply say "Geez, your idea SUCKS!" :P
<Hellow> Takyoji: Nice idea
<Takyoji> If the idea can get developed well, then we could potentially add it to the wiki. From there on out it should really help promotion, if all LoCo groups participate in such an idea.
<Takyoji> And it's putting Linux in a place where it's visible to the public.
<Takyoji> Yea, I guess my idea sucks and needs work then. xP
<Takyoji> I was excessively verbose and overly-complex yesterday; generally what I meant to say is: LoCo teams should try to network with local stores.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-28
<Grantbow> Takyoji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendlyHardwareSuppliers
<Takyoji> Ahh, interesting; thank you.
<Takyoji> But yea, that's pretty much what I was looking for
<Takyoji> Bah, this campaign is nonsensical: http://techgeist.net/2009/05/asus-slaps-linux-in-the-face/
<Takyoji> Hopefully it's just a hoax or something
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-29
<palad1n> Hello! I'm one of the organizers for the Central PA Open Source Conference (cposc.org). Who should I talk to about a possible Ubuntu presentation/speaker?  We are accepting talk proposals, and I'm trying to solicit talks from each of the major distros.
<palad1n> I have made contact with my local loco
<Takyoji> Clarify a little further in terms of "Ubuntu presentation/speaker".
<Takyoji> Otherwise response time on this channel is a little slow typically, so don't worry about that aspect.
<palad1n> well, we are doing the Call for Participation now and looking for people to send in abstracts/proposals. We're open to any topic related to open source.
<palad1n> I was hoping there was someone local to the Harrisburg, PA area who might want to speak.
<palad1n> if not, that's cool :) Just wanted to spread the word.
<Flannel> palad1n: Your best is to contact the PA LoCo Team, #ubuntu-us-pa, or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-pa
<Flannel> palad1n: see also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam
<palad1n> cool. thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-31
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue195
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-05
<terrible> hello everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-06
<Bacta> Hi guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-02
<ikonia> !ops
<ubot4`> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ikonia> nhandler: please be aware of bacta who is on a name space wide ban from all #ubuntu channels
<nhandler> ikonia: From my understanding, we banned him from the core channels. Channel operators are free to ban him from non-core channels though
<ikonia> nhandler: great, nice one
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-03
<Bacta> Hai all!
<gendo> hola
<gendo> ayuda con controladores
